# Endlich: PCGH goes Podcast



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Endlich: PCGH goes Podcast*

						Ja, richtig gehört: PCGH betreibt nun einen regelmäßigen Podcast und vor gut einem Monat ging sogar die erste Folge online. Themen sind natürlich allesamt aus der Hardware-Welt und was die Redakteure sonst noch so beschäftigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Endlich: PCGH goes Podcast*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (31. März 2020)

cool.
Gleich mal reinhörern.

Hoffe jeder Red.  kommt da mal zu Wort


----------



## KaterTom (31. März 2020)

Auf youtube: YouTube


----------



## Traylite (31. März 2020)

HDR Podcast durch Coole Runde! weiter so.
Freu mich auf kommende Talks


----------



## Basileukum (31. März 2020)

Ich liebe Podcast. Das sind so coole Sachen, und bewerbt das auch besser. 

Fand den ersten Teil des Podcast gelungen und habe aber bis zu dieser Meldung schon wieder vergessen, daß es einen gibt. Stichwort digitale Demenz... oder so! 

Laßt da ruhig so Stellungsmerkmale auch öfters mal durch eure Seite laufen. Wie das aktuelle Heft, das muß man ja nicht nur einmal im Monat ankündigen, das kann ja auch einmal in der Woche in den News beworben werden oder so, keine Ahnung. Oder den Podcast etc. 

Zack, zack, Eigenwerbung, Eigenwerbung und damit auch Umsatz. Daß dieses lustige udn informative Format uns allen noch lange erhalten bleibt.


----------



## INU.ID (31. März 2020)

An der Mikrofon/Ton-Quali darf ruhig noch etwas gearbeitet werden.  (vielleicht bin ich da auch schon zu verwöhnt)


----------



## cwtotal (31. März 2020)

Geile Idee!


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (4. April 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> An der Mikrofon/Ton-Quali darf ruhig noch etwas gearbeitet werden.  (vielleicht bin ich da auch schon zu verwöhnt)



Bei der zweiten Folge lag es vor allem daran, dass wir über zwei Meter von einander entfernt in einem leeren Raum saßen. Ich hab wirklich alles versucht, um den Hall herauszubekommen. Ich hoffe beim nächsten Mal krieg ich das noch ein bisschen besser hin 

Lg Aleco


----------



## clarkent (3. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Der pcgh Podcast ist wirklich super. Macht weiter so und am besten wöchentlich. Würde mich auch über neue Teilnehmer freuen. Also Raff und David dürfen gerne was zu Grafikkarten erzählen.


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2020)

Ich fange dann mal an. Raff fehlt im Podcast.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2020)

Zieht euch 'ne Nummer.  Leider kann Raff sich trotz jahrelanger Übung immer noch nicht vierteilen, sondern nur dritteln. Jedes Stück gibt 100 Prozent. Schauen wir mal.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2020)

Euer Podcast ist super. Auch wenn die Qualität zwischendurch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig war, eure Chemie ist klasse. Im ersten Teil hat sich Stephan von Aleco und Phil übelst oft das Wort klauen lassen, im zweiten hatte er dazugelernt und strikt weiter durchgezogen, ganz egal wer dazwischen brabbeln wollte. Das war richtig lustig mitzuerleben. Ich hab die Hälfte der Zeit ein Grinsen ins Gesicht getackert gehabt. Weiter so


----------



## Jembir (18. Mai 2020)

Der Podcast ist klasse.
Ich finde es auch gut, wenn ihr über die nächste/aktuelle PCGH sprecht.
Ich hab mir die letzte nach dem Hören nochmal durchgelesen.


----------



## KaterTom (18. Mai 2020)

Ah, der nächste Podcast ist da.&#55357;&#56834; Wird gleich auf der nächsten Tour gehört!


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2020)

Man merkt, wie gut die Chemie zwischen Euch stimmt.
Ein gutes Arbeitsklima, alle arbeiten gerne zusammen, und bei PCGH.
Seit Jahrzehnten ein fabelhaftes Team.
(Beneidenswert.)

Vielleicht könnt'ma die Podcasts auch auf die Heft-DVD pressen,
dann hätten diese auch wieder mehr "Sinn".

Im Kodi-Youtube-Plugin hab ich leider kein Glück mit Euch.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Juni 2020)

Ein paar Anmerkungen/Korrekturen zur Folge 7, die ich mir beim Reinhören gemacht habe:

- Das erste Spiel der Tony-Hawk-Serie ist 1999 erschienen
- Hocus Pocus ist selbstverständlich ein Spiel von Apogee Software (irgendwie entwich mir "Epic" während ich dieses Intro im Kopf hatte )
- Dann noch eine Präzisierung zu den Heimcomputern: Ob man Atari ST oder Amiga (hatte primär den A500 im Hinterkopf) bei 16 oder 32 Bit einsortiert ist Definitions- und Ansichssache, also mir bitte nicht die 16 Bit um die Ohren hauen.^^ Der von mir in einem Satz nach diesen beiden Computern genannte C64 fällt allerdings ins 8-Bit-Lager; hatte ich in dem Moment nicht erwähnt und könnte daher leider falsch rüberkommen.

Für die Interessierten dann noch eine kleine Auswahl der Werke von Meister Hippel :


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2iSxlAMejc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxlH6y-_Cww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExPYIadPAZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-boz-tl5TE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bzFbrufMyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juni 2020)

Gibt's die Podcasts auch ganz klassisch zum Nachlesen? Frage für einen Freund.


----------



## Govego (29. Juni 2020)

Podcast #8: Interessantes Thema. War ein super Podcast und hab ohne langeweile die kompletten 1 1/2 Stunden gespannt angehört.

Zur Qualität: Die Stimmen von  Stephan und Aleco waren klar und verständlich zu hören. Die Stimme von Dave hingegen empfand ich als zu dumpf.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2020)

Ja, bei Dave erinnerte  das ein bisschen an Borg Slang. 
Bei den beiden anderen müsste man schon sehr pingelig sein um zu meckern.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. Juli 2020)

Die Inklusion der Schaltfläche "PCGH-Podcast" in der oberen Leiste ist sinnvoll - bitte beibehalten


----------



## Kalion (19. September 2020)

Bei der Diskussion  um die menge des Grafikspeichers  fehlt mir irgendwie der Aspekt Mods.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. September 2020)

Ich habe mir gerade das erste Mal den Podcast angehört und mit Folge 14 angefangen. Inhaltlich war es größtenteils in Ordnung, nur dass die Redakteure teilweise die neuen Technologien nicht richtig benennen konnten und in manchen Fällen nicht genau wussten, was bestimmte Kürzel bedeuten, wirkte nicht gerade souverän. Die Aussagen und Einschätzungen der Redakteure waren immerhin alle nachvollziehbar.

Jetzt kommt das dicke ABER: Wie die Redakteure sprechen ist über weite Strecken kaum auszuhalten. Ich will jetzt wirklich niemanden runtermachen, wenn es so rüberkommt, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Aber um bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben, ist die verbale Performance der Redakteure mit schwach noch sehr milde bewertet.

Die Redakteure reden mit minimaler Betonung als würden sie ein Telefonbuch vorlesen, sie nuscheln massiv, in einem Fall klang es, als wäre der Betreffende alkoholisiert und dann dieses ständige Gestammel! Ähm - äh - äähm... gerne mal gefolgt von sekundenlangem Schweigen. Wortfindungsprobleme waren in diesem Podcast ein ständiger Begleiter. Als hätte man die Leute morgens um Vier nach einer langen Feier im Technoclup völlig ausgepowert vor das Mikrofon gezerrt. Der schlechte Ton ist nicht schön, aber demgegenüber eine Marginalie. Menschen, die sich von Berufs wegen mit Sprache und Computerhardware beschäftigen, sollten doch etwas souveräner über das derzeit interessanteste Hardwarethema für Computerspieler plaudern können.

Tut mir leid, ich weiß, dass das jetzt hart rüberkommen muss, aber das ist leider die reine Wahrheit. Ein Sprechcoach für die Podcaster wäre vielleicht eine gute Investition.


----------



## boeuf (22. September 2020)

Prima Idee, werde ich gleich mal reinhören


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe, dass die möglichen Synergieeffekte positive Auswirkungen auf die Robotik haben werden und in diesem Zusammenhang die Herstellung von Gliedmaßen (analog Cyberpunk 2077, aber ohne Waffen). So können eingeschränkte Individuen (ich zum Glück nicht) dies nutzen um einen besseren Lebensstandart zu erhalten..
Alternativ können auch gesunde Menschen die Eigenschaften der Gliedmaßen bei Bedarf anpassen (eine Möglichkeit: mehr Kraft für Handwerker..).
Jetzt wird es abgedreht  :
Weiter finde ich eine Koppelung des Gehirns an künstliche Intelligenzen spannend, sodass die kognitive Leistungsfähigkeit ansteigt (bewusstseinserweiternde Substanzen zählen nicht und sollten nicht hergestellt werden). Ein Beispiel währe die mögliche Integration von unterschiedlichen hochintelligenten Individuen innerhalb einer künstlichen Intelligenz, sodass eine Art Schwarmverstand entsteht, welche hoch effizient arbeitet und so ggf. Aufgabenstellungen wie der wirtschaftliche Rohstoffabbau im Weltall ermöglicht.

In Waffensystemen haben solche Algorithmen jedoch nichts verloren


----------



## Anthropos (3. Oktober 2020)

Wollte hier nur mal kurz sagen, dass ich eure Podcasts echt toll finde und ich mich jedes mal freue, wenn ein neuer erscheint. Weiter so!


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2020)

Wir wollen Raff zur 3080 hören.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (7. Oktober 2020)

Mal eine Frage, da ich Youtube inzwischen kaum nutze und Spotify und Apple Music nicht habe: Wäre es auch möglich, dass Ihr den Podcast auch bei Deezer anbietet? Oder würde das dort für mich entsprechend Geld kosten, dass es dort mit dem Free Account nicht geht? Wenn es für euch Geld kostet, da zu hosten ist ja eh die Frage, ob sich das für euch lohnt.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (10. Oktober 2020)

Gerade habe ich mir die neue Podcast-Folge angehört und war angenehm überrascht, aus zwei Gründen:

1. Wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche, wurde auf meinen Vorschlag, nach Folge 14 einen Sprachcoach zu bemühen, kurz eingegangen. Dieser Vorschlag war zwar ernst gemeint, ich hatte aber nicht erwartet, dass er tatsächlich umgesetzt wird. Wobei meine Frau eine Option wäre, allerdings dürfte die Anfahrt nach Hannover etwas zu länglich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. (und wichtigstens) Es wurde nicht genuschelt! Also, überhaupt nicht, es war angenehm zuzuhören. So kann der Podcast gerne weiter gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das lag ganz ausdrücklich nicht an der Tonqualität (die war auch besser), sondern daran, dass schlichtweg deutlich gesprochen wurde. Überrascht war ich deshalb, weil ich nicht erwartet hatte, dass die Redakteure das Genuschel einfach so abstellen können. Konnten sie aber doch. Oder sie wurden von Außerirdischen ausgetauscht.

Nicht zuletzt gab es auch eine lebendige Intonation beim Sprechen. Es gab zwar immer noch viele Ähm´s, aber dieses Mal nahm es nicht derartig überhand. Es machte mehr den Eindruck, dass der Sprecher gerade die richtige Formulierung sucht, zumal auch die langen Pausen fehlten, die das Zuhören in Folge 14 neben der Nuschelei so zur Qual gemacht hatten. Dies und die Tatsache, dass die Redakteure dieses Mal die Fachbegriffe und Fakten parat hatten, führte dazu, dass der Gesamteindruck souverän wirkte und nicht wie auf Restalkohol.

Von meiner Seite: gratuliere, das ist eine signifikante Verbesserung. Ich habe sogar das ein oder andere Mal über die Nerd-Scherze grinsen müssen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2020)

Spoiler: Hat sich erledigt :D



Ich hab grad mein Galaxy Note 3 auf Android 10 (LineageOS 17.1) aktualisiert, und musste anschließend viele Apps neu einrichten. Und jetzt bekomme ich in der App "Podcast & Radio Addict" immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich nach Folgen des PCGH-Podcast suche.

"Error 502: The Server hosting the podcast (podcast.audiocon.de) was acting as a gateway or proxy and received an invalid response from the upstream".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle anderen Podcasts funktionieren einwandfrei - wie auch der PCGH-Podcast noch vor ein paar Tagen (vor einer Woche?). Zumal der er ja auch von der Suche in der App gefunden wird. Beschreibungstext usw. ist auch da, aber das Titelbild und die Folgen fehlen.

Wat is da los? 


Edit:

Alles klar, jetzt hat es geklappt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (12. Oktober 2020)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, da ich Youtube inzwischen kaum nutze und Spotify und Apple Music nicht habe: Wäre es auch möglich, dass Ihr den Podcast auch bei Deezer anbietet? Oder würde das dort für mich entsprechend Geld kosten, dass es dort mit dem Free Account nicht geht? Wenn es für euch Geld kostet, da zu hosten ist ja eh die Frage, ob sich das für euch lohnt.



Ab heute gibt es den Podcast auch auf Deezer! 

Einfach mal hier vorbeischauen

Lg und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (17. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank noch mal für die Bereitstellung auf Deezer. Ich bin gerade schon bei #3 von #16


----------



## Belga (19. Oktober 2020)

Wäre es vielleicht möglich, den Podcast ein klein wenig professioneller zu produzieren, gerade was die Tonqualität betrifft? Die aktuelle Folge 16 ist gruselig. Die drei Teilnehmer sind unterschiedlich laut. Stephan ist am lautesten, wenn man diese Tonspur auf normaler Lautstärke hört, ist Torsten kaum zu verstehen.

Zumindest die Lautstärken zu normalisieren sollte doch kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin jetzt bei Podcast 7 angekommen und muss sagen, mir gefällt die Reihe. Aktuell höre ich die auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und auf den Weg nach Hause. Schade das eure Schwester PC Games nicht bei Deezer ist (und eventuell sogar komplett eingestellt hat). Dann hätte ich mich so noch über das eine oder andere Spiel informiert. Mal gucken, wie der Community Podcast von eurer Schwester ist.


----------



## Speedbone (16. November 2020)

Der Youtube Link im Podcast 18 ist falsch zeigt auf 17


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (16. November 2020)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Der Youtube Link im Podcast 18 ist falsch zeigt auf 17


Jau, liegt daran, dass der 18te noch nicht auf YT online ist.

Lg


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass der Podcast weiter geführt wird und finde es Schade, das Aleco gegangen ist. Ich fand Ihr beide habt das immer gut gemacht. Ich höre zwar nicht jeden Release rein, sondern ca. 1 Woche später und mag euer Format sehr. So kann ich mich Morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und Abends auf dem Weg nach Hause immer schön von euch "berieseln" lassen. Ich hoffe daher sehr, dass Ihr den Podcast weiter führt, auch wenn ich vermutlich der einzige Hörer auf Deezer bin. 

Eventuell könnt Ihr euch ja mit eurem Schwester Magazin PC Games zusammen tun. Der Podcast wurde ja leider eingestellt und war nie auf Deezer. Dann könntet Ihr ja eventuell mal Hardware mit Spielen zusammen beleuchten, falls es nicht genügend Themen gibt. Den PC Games Community Podcast finde ich z.B. auch sehr gut und höre ich aktuell neben euch auch andauernd.


----------

